# Dash Bosrd Cleaning and Doors



## Andy_86 (May 6, 2009)

My recently purchased Audi is a little worn on the dash board and upper inner door panels, most off the shelf sprays either add dust or take the color away...anything good i can buy?

Thanks


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

See viewtopic.php?f=31&t=139888
Not tried them personally


----------



## autoperfection (May 3, 2009)

Valet Pro Protectant can be used on interior dash - it restores colour and leaves behind a protective film to keep the dash looking fresh, but without making it greasy


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I use Meguiars Last Touch and a microfibre.

I've got a 4l tub and you just dilute it down.  so you get loads for £20!

Its main use is a quick detailer.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Andy_86 said:


> My recently purchased Audi is a little worn on the dash board and upper inner door panels, most off the shelf sprays either add dust or take the color away...anything good i can buy?
> 
> Thanks


Most people swear by Johnsons Baby Wipes - If you don't believe me do a search on hear :wink: 
They keep the matt finish, rather than the shiny black finish you get with most sprays.


----------

